
State of the Computer Book Market - Programming Languages - reitzensteinm
http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/oreilly/radar/atom/~3/117292190/state_of_the_co_10.html
======
Tichy
Interesting, although I have to say that I never felt the need to buy a Java
book (not even Hibernate or Spring books), because the online documentation
available is so good. I bought two Ruby books and a Groovy book because the
online documentation available seems rather unsatisfactory. Perhaps that is
just me, but if not, it would shed a different light on the book sales
numbers.

~~~
reitzensteinm
Tim O'Reilly says that himself - he basically built his business around bad
documentation. That reminds me, his Alpha Geek talk is exceptionally good.

